# Zinc Plating in Los Angeles



## abe lugo (Jan 25, 2012)

I need some brackets I made plated, zinc plated.
 See attached i need 10 of each piece plated.
Anyone that can help or point me in the right direction that would be cool.


----------



## chitown (Jan 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;n0oUeQd1bus]http://youtu.be/n0oUeQd1bus[/video]


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 25, 2012)

Artistic Silver Plating in Signal Hill - nuff said. The best hands down!!

http://www.artisticsilverplating.com/

GOOD and Expensive!


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 25, 2012)

*looking for cheap and fast*

I'll probably end up doing the eastwood home self plating plating kit.


----------

